# My Introduction



## Truejoinery (Aug 1, 2021)

Hello, I am thinking about starting the process of separating from my wife. I told her this last week and apparently she has always loved me, I don't know how to start loving her again. I have come across this forum and hope that maybe someone here can help me know what to do. I feel very confused 

There is a lot of good advice and deep insight here


----------



## leftorright (Jul 23, 2021)

Truejoinery said:


> Hello, I am thinking about starting the process of separating from my wife. I told her this last week and apparently she has always loved me, I don't know how to start loving her again. I have come across this forum and hope that maybe someone here can help me know what to do. I feel very confused
> 
> There is a lot of good advice and deep insight here


Why do you want to separate from your wife?


----------



## D0nnivain (Mar 13, 2021)

Think back to what made you love your wife in the first place & try to re-create that.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

pity you started a new topic as it is talking or will talk about the same things as the first 
you will get some people responding to just half the story , 
first you seem to have falling in love with a person that is a long way from you your kids and your life 
she has helped you understand and get over your porn addiction , in what is a short time of you talking together 
she should become a pro as many have taken years to do this ,
she is right in telling you to be true to your self 

This serves a dual purpose: it helps you remember why you married your wife in the first place, and it also helps you reflect on how she has grown as a person.

Are you the same person you were when you were 20? I hope not.

I look back on my former self, and some of my past decisions, and cringe. 

Now, I try to be kind to myself, and I accept that I was then, and am now, a work in progress, and all of my mistakes led to the man I am today, However: at the end of the day, most of us have a few not-so-pretty episodes from our past. Your wife is likely no different. 

YOU HAVE TO BE TRUE TO YOURSELF stop living the lies no point in living with someone you can't be with , but don't dump the last years just because you head your head in the sand 

i give you a link worth looking at 
and worth getting help and while that woman that has helped you on the right road it would be best to stop the contact with her unless you can move across the world and she has a place in her life for you , she might even be a man , 









How to Be True to Yourself and Live the Life You Want


How to be true to yourself and live the life you want depends on your authenticity, ability to be unapologetically you and to take off the mask.




www.lifehack.org


----------

